# Call of duty Modern warfare 2!



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Just WOW!

had to share this! who else has got the pleasure of playing this as we speak?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nopeeee, i will be getting it though!

Better than the first i take it?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Is it not out yet?

Looks amazing.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

How you got it so soon??

I'm swithering whether to pre-order it, or whether to sit tight and go to asda/tesco at midnight on the 9th and queue for it. Supermarkets also sometimes do games cheap on release date? Did with FIFA10.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah i got fifa10 for 25 quid.

Even if it's just the same as modern warfare 1 with different maps it's still deffo worth buying.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

coldo said:


> How you got it so soon??
> 
> I'm swithering whether to pre-order it, or whether to sit tight and go to asda/tesco at midnight on the 9th and queue for it. Supermarkets also sometimes do games cheap on release date? Did with FIFA10.


True mate..they did with evo 10 as well.

Tbh,you would be better going buy it first thing in the morning than stand in a queue at 12 midnight.

I thought about doing that,decided go bed a grow instead,got up for breakfast than went pick it up,loads on the shelf...walked in paid,walked out 2 minutes flat.

Cant see this game been a reduced price...i was hoping they would do it with Uncharted 2 but they didnt.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yea its truly great! only played the first mission so far but its better than the first! normally sequels are ****e! i flashed my 360 so i get all games early! 

but i cant reccomend this enough! im actually gonna buy the original when its released to because the developers have really earned my money!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i got it .. it's amazing i was playing it all night last night .. so real .. well done computer programmers and game makers


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

i agree! ive heard alot about the airport level!  (NO SPOILERS  )


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

how come you guys got it already,dont think its out in uk till 10th of nov


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I flashed my 360 (Sizar may have aswell) so now i can get all games early and cheap!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

how come you got it now?? i ordered mine the other day


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its out to download mate if you have a hacked 360.

not seen a pc release yet though


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah i will have to wait anther week then, just gotta finish wolfenstein first


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

This is seriously going to effect my exam revision :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't wait for it, but not looking forward to departing with the £45 in exchange.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

coldo said:


> How you got it so soon??
> 
> I'm swithering whether to pre-order it, or whether to sit tight and go to asda/tesco at midnight on the 9th and queue for it. Supermarkets also sometimes do games cheap on release date? Did with FIFA10.


Your best to go to asda and get it as there's a rumour going round that there selling it for the first weekend at £26.97 like they did with fifa10 as its gonna be such a big hit like fifa is.

Fcuk ordering it online as you ll be lucky to get it by christmas with this postal strike stuff going on.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Only interested in the PC version, not the scrub 360 & PS3 version.


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

Postal strike wont affect delivery as game and also gamestation are using couriers for delivery not royal mail.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Should be out on a friday not a tuesday, FACT


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Rosedale6 said:


> Your best to go to asda and get it as there's a rumour going round that there selling it for the first weekend at £26.97 like they did with fifa10 as its gonna be such a big hit like fifa is.
> 
> Fcuk ordering it online as you ll be lucky to get it by christmas with this postal strike stuff going on.


Cant see this bad boy going on sale for less than £40...i was hoping Uncharted 2 would be cheaper as this is a big well known game and it was full price.

However mate...i do hope you are right,i will try get some info from asda on release price.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Sly barstewards with your hacked 360's!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: There's no hope for me!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: My ps3 still dead :crying: :crying: :crying: I have to send it off to get an engineers report, and going to try get all the data off the hardrive onto my laptop and just buy a new one :crying: my baby :crying:


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought hacked 360's got banned from online play?

Anyway is the version with the working night vision goggles coming out the same day?

Just got to level 65 on WAW finally so good timing.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i was at a friends house playin on his xbox and 1 of his online friends was playing it... i think places like gamestop have them already but cant sell them till nxt week, so ppl working there alreay have it


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

if you got a hacked 360 and you get a copy, can you play on live? im just thinking if it popped up that you were playing it on live, bill gates would be ****ed and cancel your live membership?

so its out on the 10/11/09? i preordered mine at blockbuster, may buy another copy from asda and stick it up on ebay.


----------



## chilesy (Jul 25, 2009)

May be worth trying Blockbusters,Was told that there going to be selling it cheaper than Tesco/Asda etc by one of there staff on sunday.Open at midnight for anyone with Insomnia !!!! lol


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Judas said:


> Only interested in the PC version, not the scrub 360 & PS3 version.


Same here mate. Only shame is there's no dedicated servers anymore so it's going to be as crap as the console version :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

lol its seriously fuked up my uni work! and some hacked 360's get banned on xbox live, others dont theres alot of theories on this! i think its mainly playing unstealthed games that gets you banned! i play on live for 2-3 years never been banned!

ps. dont pay £35-45 for the game! pay me to flash your 360 and give you a copy for the same price!  lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Can't wait for it, but not looking forward to departing with the £45 in exchange.


42 quid at shopto.net mate, they are saying if theres a post strike you'll get a free upgrade to courier instead saving you 1.99

definite buy, pre ordered it today.

no doubt will be burning a good 10's of hours online


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, DL it now


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> I flashed my 360 (Sizar may have aswell) so now i can get all games early and cheap!


I'd be careful going on XBL though, friend of mine got Console Perma-banned for doing the same with the new Forza.

Edit* Beaten by about 5 others lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> I flashed my 360 (Sizar may have aswell) so now i can get all games early and cheap!


yep flashed all the way and download them my self. burn them up


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The first one was mint, just hope its a bit longer this time


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Most my mates got it on pre order.. Cant wait


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

looking forward to it coming out, have a nice new big shiny tv to play it on lol must get back into playing MW original because i havent been on it in about 2 months, xbox picking up dust, then can kick all your asses on it


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

if you've played the first modern warfare then you know how there are uav, nukes and helicopter for kill streaks, well it seems like there is a list of several different ones to choose from in modern warfare 2 that you get to change in your custom class. so you can have 3 totally different ones to your mate.

there are also deathstreaks so people who are getting killed alot can respawn with a slightly higher health bar than the others, or they can steal the class of the person that just killed them.

sounds like they've built in alot more stuff into this new one

I think the deathstreaks will apply to me very often!! lol.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

yep got it and aint played it yet(on here too much) got tekken 6 today, but i've been hooked on UFC, i'm ranked 3rd and my fighter even looks like me.


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*No need to pay them prices guys*

*direct link to shop online*

*save a bundle*

*rep me please....mines on order...*

*Link below.....£24.99 deliverd..........WoW....* :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^you obviously don't read the posts by Lorian^^ board rules etc, or didn't you notice your reps missing.


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*No*

*never read the rules and yeah i see my reps have droped*

*but then whats the problem with this post,*

*oh well live & learn*

*thanks for pointing this out to me!....................* :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> yep got it and aint played it yet(on here too much) got tekken 6 today, but i've been hooked on UFC, i'm ranked 3rd and my fighter even looks like me.


Are you on 360 or ps3 mate...im ps3.....Tren head.

I play ufc...keep losing though....baaastards ye are.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i seriously cant wait for this, i can see me hibernating for months again on the multiplayer.

my mate got the copy version and hes finished it already


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

pea head said:


> Are you on 360 or ps3 mate...im ps3.....Tren head.


good lad, ps3 all the way


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Are you on 360 or ps3 mate...im ps3.....Tren head.
> 
> I play ufc...keep losing though....baaastards ye are.


X360,i was going to get a PS3 but i've seen too many problems with them and Sony wont fix it, UFC = loads of kicks to the head, my most powerful tool:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Khaos said:


> X360,i was going to get a PS3 but i've seen too many problems with them and Sony wont fix it


eh?

I know lots of people with ps3's and a fair few people with 360's and I would say every 360 owner I know is onto their 2nd or 3rd console, whereas never heard of any problems with the ps3.

Think its the 360 with the problems buddy.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> eh?
> 
> I know lots of people with ps3's and a fair few people with 360's and I would say every 360 owner I know is onto their 2nd or 3rd console, whereas never heard of any problems with the ps3.
> 
> Think its the 360 with the problems buddy.


 2nd or 3rd console?, you just send them back after requesting a repair on line and they get fixed (exchanged).


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

go on the the bbc watchdog website!!! i had a problem with my 360 but microsoft fixed it FREE, i know 3 people with shops who are flooded with PS3 and i've seen this on the net

"Sony and BBC clash over PS3 problems

The Red Yellow Light of Death

By James Sherwood • Get more from this author

18th September 2009 11:32 GMT

Sony has sent the BBC a stinging rebuttal after the broadcaster's Watchdog programme investigated an alleged PlayStation 3 problem dubbed The Yellow Light of Death.

Watchdog launched the investigation because, according to the BBC, over 150 PS3 owners had contacted the show after their Sony consoles broke down without warning.

All displayed the same fault indicator - a yellow flashing light, the BBC alleged.

"When that light shows, the box no longer works", the BBC said in a statement on its Watchdog website. "It's become so feared by gamers that they've dubbed it The Yellow Light of Death".

The BBC also alleged that, by Sony's own admission, around 12,500 of the 2.5m PS3s sold in the UK since March 2007 have broken down in the same way.

But Sony has since staunchly denied the claims.

"Fewer than one half of one percent of [uK] units have been reported as failing in circumstances where the yellow indicator is illuminated", the Japanese electronics giant said in its rebuttal to the BBC.

According to Sony, "the yellow light indicator is simply a non-specific fault indicator that can be triggered in a range of different circumstances". Humm&#8230;

If this failure had occurred in the first 12 months after purchase, Sony would have replaced the console without charge - the BBC said.

But since the issue appears to affect consoles after 18-24 months of use, the BBC claimed that Sony said it isn't liable.

For £128 ($209/€142), Sony will swap your broken PS3 for a refurbished model. But the firm hasn't announced any plans to extend the PS3's warranty to cover "certain general hardware failures" - as Microsoft did back in 2007. ®"


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

they both have problems but i would say that the xbox360 is most likely to breakdown, saying that i have a ps3 and an xbox and neither (touchwood) have broken yet.

on topic, i booked the tuesday off for cod mw2, i had holidays to take before i lose them so.....


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^ so we wont be hearing from you for a few days C.O.D=addictive^^^


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

fair enough, my bad, didn't realise some people are having problems.

Mine crashes occasionally but always works after switching it off and back on again (that age old helpdesk fix haha)


----------



## chucknorris666 (Jul 20, 2009)

the game looks sweet carnt wait to its out!!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

So anyone found the cheapest price out there yet for the ps3 version,, i asked in asda what they were going to be selling it at and they said they couldnt say ,


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> So anyone found the cheapest price out there yet for the ps3 version,, i asked in asda what they were going to be selling it at and they said they couldnt say ,


A few people i know work in asda and told me that it might be selling for £26.97 just for the weekend same as fifa10 did last month.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Buy two copies of Overlord II on play.com and then take them into gamestation and trade them + £5 pounds for MW2.

£25.  ... apparently.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

you guys seen the videos on the cod website? That guy playing on the capture the flag video is like a bl00dy terminator, hope I never have to play against him!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers guys,, hope it lives up to expectations, im sure it will,,


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Can't wait for it, but not looking forward to departing with the £45 in exchange.


yeah its a bit steep aint it.

Only a matter of time before games break the £50 barrier.

I appreciate that a lot of money goes into producing these games but itss going to ensure that piracy remains rife.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> yeah its a bit steep aint it.
> 
> Only a matter of time before games break the £50 barrier.
> 
> I appreciate that a lot of money goes into producing these games but itss going to ensure that piracy remains rife.


Good games have always been this expensive from my experience. I remember paying £50 for Perfect Dark on the N64 when it first came out AND an extra £25 for the 4mb (wow!) memory expansion!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Khaos said:


> go on the the bbc watchdog website!!! i had a problem with my 360 but microsoft fixed it FREE, i know 3 people with shops who are flooded with PS3 and i've seen this on the net
> 
> "Sony and BBC clash over PS3 problems
> 
> ...


That report was biased as ****. I think id rather wait and buy the game from a shop rather than rob people of their hard earned money  but thats just me.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> eh?
> 
> I know lots of people with ps3's and a fair few people with 360's and I would say every 360 owner I know is onto their 2nd or 3rd console, whereas never heard of any problems with the ps3.
> 
> Think its the 360 with the problems buddy.


I've had my 360 for years with no problems, my former flatmate is on his 3rd PS3 in the same timeframe.

Don't understand why people feel the need to big up their own console and mock others though, you like yours, they like theirs, deal with it and move on


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> yeah its a bit steep aint it.
> 
> Only a matter of time before games break the £50 barrier.
> 
> I appreciate that a lot of money goes into producing these games but itss going to ensure that piracy remains rife.


I paid £65 for Streetfighter II on the Super Nintendo, when i was only a nipper, then they brought in new laws to control the pricing of games as it was getting ridiculous. I got £5 a week pocket money and saved for 13 weeks to be able to afford that game!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I paid £65 for Streetfighter II on the Super Nintendo, when i was only a nipper, then they brought in new laws to control the pricing of games as it was getting ridiculous. I got £5 a week pocket money and saved for 13 weeks to be able to afford that game!


Now thats dedication mate,, hope you enjoyed the game after all that ,


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i can remember one of the donkey kongs on the super nintendo was like 55-60 quid prices for games have always been ridiculous


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sainsburys meant to be selling for £26 apparently


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

clocked it!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

well i've been playing cod mw2 all weekend on my *360*, and my hands hurt


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> clocked it!


not on *veteran* mode you aint, don't lie


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Preordered from play.com about 6 weeks ago , should be here in the morning (waw was 2 days early from play) . Forza will end up gathering dust i think!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Khaos said:


> not on *veteran* mode you aint, don't lie


lool corse not mate! im still messing about on the mission u unlock at the end, and the other mode before i try veteran campaign! :laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> lool corse not mate! im still messing about on the mission u unlock at the end, and the other mode before i try veteran campaign! :laugh:


are your hands aching yet??? but i have been switching between smackdown v raw 2010 aswell and tekken6, trying not to get too square eyed on any one game(it affects my dreams)


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

lol yes! i got cramps in my thumbs lool, i burnt tekken on the same day as cod so i havent even put it on yet!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

try ufc if you haven't already


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

T.F. said:


> *I paid £65 for Streetfighter II on the Super Nintendo*, when i was only a nipper, then they brought in new laws to control the pricing of games as it was getting ridiculous. I got £5 a week pocket money and saved for 13 weeks to be able to afford that game!


You were lucky...my mate paid £95 for the jap import....soft lad.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Anybody thinking of getting this for the computer? My comp isnt good enoug at the moment but i might get a new one soon. I hate FPS on console, for gameplay they dont tocuh PC's.


----------



## Paganpete (Jul 23, 2009)

Wish I had saved my money for it rather than buying forza3 - total copout - dumbed down to buggery and bleedin awful multiplayer now!!! Trade in I think!


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

woo betty, ASDA are selling this at midnight for £32 and Sainsburys are selling it for £26 from tomorrow morning its been advertised in todays papers. safe to say il be at sainsburys for 7 tomorrow.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

dasheleboopi said:


> woo betty, ASDA are selling this at midnight for £32 and Sainsburys are selling it for £26 from tomorrow morning its been advertised in todays papers. safe to say il be at sainsburys for 7 tomorrow.


Do you know if Sainsburys sell it for the pc?


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

im not sure mate sorry i think the offer is only on for one day though


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ive got it for Pc, will be playing it soon.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

damnit, shopto cancelled my pre-order because I had my old card details in and the transaction got rejected 3 times grr.

looks like I'll have to try sainsburys at 6 in morning though if its as cheap as that!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

32 quid at asda, bargain.

right now need some sick days off work haha.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Should get my pre-ordered copy today, my brother got a copy on Saturday morning from some web site.

Had a couple of goes on his xbox on Saturday and it's a fcuckin awsome game.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

my mate said he was going up to ASDA for me at midnight last night so ive got to wait till later to see if he got it, il be sick if he didnt im tired of waiting haha


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

the 24hr asda I went to had about 3 crates of both ps3 and xbox versions mate so you should be ok.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i'v broke bones in my hand so i won't be playing fvckall:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> the 24hr asda I went to had about 3 crates of both ps3 and xbox versions mate so you should be ok.


aye they said they were getting like 500 copies in so i hope so


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i'v broke bones in my hand so i won't be playing fvckall:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


wounded


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

My son queued up for this at 1am this morning at Asda, can't wait till he goes to college :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome game, awesome online, awesome offline....

I just can't believe how much I've died already, not only online, but offline as well. Think they've definitely ramped up the AI as they are shooting at you constantly, only on the regular difficulty but without spoiling much the first brazil mission is bloody well hectic, you just don't know where the next bullet will be coming from. crazy!

They must've sold loads of copies of it, at 930 last night ps3 had 230,000 people online. Thats alot of moolah for the first day of release.

My only gripe is that unfortunately the friend invite system on ps3 is a bit temperamental, but that might be improved with a patch or 2. Other than that, well done infinity ward, you've done a great job once again.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Only got to play for 30mins last night before the Leeds game but what i played was mint,, whats your tag mate,,

Im Garvster,, we should get a ukm battle going on


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome game, have to try and limit playing it for no more than an hour at a time so I remember to do other things like eat, sleep and go down the gym


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> Only got to play for 30mins last night before the Leeds game but what i played was mint,, whats your tag mate,,
> 
> Im Garvster,, we should get a ukm battle going on


vsideboy mate.



ZAXXXXX said:


> Awesome game, have to try and limit playing it for no more than an hour at a time so I remember to do other things like eat, sleep and go down the gym


haha I was on it from 4pm til about 10pm last night, and I actually remembered to cook steak and veg and eat it as well. Only had 1 pint of water in all that time though doh!


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I was playing it at 6:30am for half an hour before breakfast and it's raining so it looks like a day off, yyeeehaarrrrrrrr.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I went out to buy it last night.

Sainsbury's - £26 sold out

Asda - £32 sold out

Pc World - £44.99 kiss my ass

EPIC FAIL!

My bro is getting his 360 chipped on friday so i'll wait and get the game for £3.

Only thing is he'll get banned from online gaming... its not my computer so its his choice but i quite fancied playing some of you lot online.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Save up some pennies then you tight fvcker
> 
> My girlfirend got it for £25 in Tesco's, when you buy another top 20 game??


Haha... I don't want 2 games!

I'm not that fussed about COD tbh never played one before. I'll more than likely buy it and play it once in a blue moon, i don't have any spare time as it is so fvck spending more then i have to.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow!!!!! ive only just got through a couple of levels and WOW!!!!! I am itching to finish work and go play it but i have another 10 hours, although i did have to pay the full whack of £50!! cnt say im to happy about that:thumbdown: but hey as soon as i finish work bring on the :gun_bandana:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Never played any COD 1st person style games. Got this yesterday, frustrating as fcuk man. Getting shot from all angles.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Its so funny how many people have similar interests, come on here and theres loads of people excited about a game, go on my car forum and theres loads of people excited about a game, go on a database development forum and theres loads of people excited about a game haha. Brilliant.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

was up till yon time last night playing on team deatmatch, i think its mint but i keep dieing too much i need to get used to the maps


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

girlfriends at her parents this weekend so I can see alot of my weekend disolving into a big blur haha


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

THIS CAME OWNS MY WORLD!!!!

I got it yesterday, only played 2hours so far but i totally fvcking love it!!

I'm itching to get home from work to get stuck in again. Got to fit an hours CV in after work though :cursing:

Not played the story mode at all, only online, that's where its at for me :cool2:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

im having my internet set up in a weeks time so all i've done is story mode and multiplayer mode and it's adictive as hell!!

Was on it from 4.30pm to 10pm and it felt like nothing!! not a bad thing to have when im injured and cant train, but god help me once im fit again!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

coldo said:


> I'm itching to get home from work to get stuck in again. Got to fit an hours CV in after work though :cursing:
> 
> Not played the story mode at all, only online, that's where its at for me :cool2:


Run home mate, kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Or get the exercise bike infront of the tv. Although might make aiming a bit dodgy.

Story mode is brilliant too, had about 3 hours story mode and 3 hours multiplayer. Tried 10 minutes of co-op spec ops too (on my own to see what its like) Started off managing on my own, but then got totally swamped and they killed us both.... That was only on the second mission haha. Got a mate round on saturday night so we'll be having a good laugh on that.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

both my bro's have got it, im not reli into computer games myself, rather bone the mrs lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> both my bro's have got it, im not reli into computer games myself, rather bone the mrs lol


nah gamings more exciting :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

gotta be said i think this game comes close, i think if my mrs was to ask for sex when i was playin i would turn her down, thats what bed time is for (when i eventually get off my ps3) lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd allow her to give me a BJ while i was playing.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

sk-xo

^ my ps3 ID add me  .


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheese said:


> I'd allow her to give me a BJ while i was playing.


<slap> get off woman, you're ruining my concentration! Haven't you got any washing up or ironing to do?

don't know if anyones seen it but this makes for an interesting read to re-excite you for hometime haha

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Warfare_2


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

demolition on multi player is fcuking awesome.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Not got this yet and havent played any cod games before, is it easy just to pick up and play or have i missed too much story?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool is there a co-op mode similar to gears?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

there is co-op but not knowing what gears is like I can't say if its similar or not.

it gives you set missions to play with a mate split screen or over the net, and then you have upto 9 v 9 multiplayer matches over the net too.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Gears is where you go through the whole story/campaign mode with 2 players - its really good


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

any 1 else having problems login in ,all i get is :

Fetching Playlists.

Updating Ranks and Unlocks..

Connecting to matchmaking server

****ing me off


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

there is a patch coming out on friday for ps3 to sort out the invites and stuff not sure if thats the reason for your problems or not.

nah can't play the story in co-op mode, but there is spec ops mode which is co-op.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

So my brother got this on the pc and I watched quite a bit yesterday. From what I see it's a good game BUT it's had all the advantages of a pc fps stripped from it (no dedicated servers = gay!, no leaning = gay!). This makes it all a little bit to console'y imo and feel they could have done the pc version a lot more justice.

I hope that now the pc version is just a ported console game, they might make it possible for all systems to play each other......Time for some ass whoopin :tongue:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> So my brother got this on the pc and I watched quite a bit yesterday. From what I see it's a good game BUT it's had all the advantages of a pc fps stripped from it (no dedicated servers = gay!, no leaning = gay!). This makes it all a little bit to console'y imo and feel they could have done the pc version a lot more justice.
> 
> I hope that now the pc version is just a ported console game, they might make it possible for all systems to play each other......Time for some ass whoopin :tongue:


I had the first modern warfare for the PC and it was really bad. I just think PC gaming is a thing of the past now that the power of consoles is so good. Hence developers wont spend as much time/effort on it, imo.

As for the invite system, that is the only thing i can fault, tried to get with a mate last night but neither of us could accept each others invites. Was nothing wrong with the WaW system imo!

Other than that, it's probably the best game evAr :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> any 1 else having problems login in ,all i get is :
> 
> Fetching Playlists.
> 
> ...


Yeah i got this now

This game is full of campers, everyones hiding - I like to run and gun which has always helped me...

First 10 or so games got me at like 2.4 kill/death ratio, now its at 1.84 - SUCHA JOKE!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea I know about all the campers. My K/D ratio is under 1.5 now :/


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol campers


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

the learning curve is fecking annoying. I keep getting butchered and its doing my head in, sometimes when it matches players to me they are like level 36 + and im like 9 or so ffs.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

completed campaign last night as havnt got live at the moment, best storyline on a game ever! the amount of twists and stuff it was like a movie INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## Matt 1975 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great game, went online and was up till late last night playing it. From the ps3 perspective its just what the ps3 needed. Resistance2 did the job up until now for a bit of button bashing but MW2 is so much more serious.

The whole matchmaking system needs tweaking though, the first time I went in I was sniped by levels 30+. I don't think i saw anybody for a good 2 minutes unless it was to watch the replay of me getting blasted!

For those that haven't got it yet and were thinking about getting it, a famous high street supermarket is doing it for £26 as at 11/11/09 (no advertising) the one with the orange livery that Jamie Oliver likes a lot for those that are interested.


----------



## toad1 (Jul 27, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> any 1 else having problems login in ,all i get is :
> 
> Fetching Playlists.
> 
> ...


ps3??? i get that an all.

so i did up2 the airport level....now i just watch my brother play hes pretty near the end.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it came out yesterday here.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> any 1 else having problems login in ,all i get is :
> 
> Fetching Playlists.
> 
> ...


Same here, not impressed


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to know it's not just me. I guess we have to expect some fvck ups to begin with.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Still not working for anyone on PS3?

Gutted


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I havent seen any problems with this game on the PS3 as of yet.

The game is awesome!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

got a patch again tonight, but then wouldn't connect. It'll be the same as world at war was when that first came out, the net was just too chocka for the first couple of weeks. It will settle down though, keep the faith guys.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Gamer Tag: G SLeigh. Add me if you want an ass whooping ;P


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Its all up and running again now guys.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good-oh, I'll be on tonight then


----------



## Matt 1975 (Oct 14, 2009)

rustie83 said:


> Its all up and running again now guys.


Hooya as the yanks would say!

See you guys on there later if your around, if its still up by then!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

anyone tried getting online with mobile broadband? reckon it will work??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

do you get many dropped connections mate?

actually I'm not sure if it would work as you wouldn't be able to install the necessary software to run it.


----------



## Matt 1975 (Oct 14, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> anyone tried getting online with mobile broadband? reckon it will work??


If it did work I can imagine it would work out quite expensive (depending on your service provider) and eat into your GB allowance, unless your unlimited.

Worth a try though if thats the only way you can get online.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have one reserved for after work to pick up.

Yah, gonna play today with my daughter.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I have one reserved for after work to pick up.
> 
> Yah, gonna play today with my daughter.


Its good Scott! im sure youll dig it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Captain Hero said:


> Its good Scott! im sure youll dig it


Check this out, I feel like leaving work early and going home to play it.

But I cant because my daughter has a tutor and that lasts till 3:00.

Halo and the Call of Duty games are her favorite.

When there is something that needs to be blown up, she jumps into that first.

She also likes to kill me in some of the games to get the better weapon, she cant do that in the call of duty games as she has to revive me.

I cant wait to play it.

It sold out first day, but they got an order in today so I am hooked up.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Check this out, I feel like leaving work early and going home to play it.
> 
> But I cant because my daughter has a tutor and that lasts till 3:00.
> 
> ...


All ive been thinking about all day is getting home and playing it :lol: Have a bash on the single player campaign Hacks, its like playing an action film


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So, it looks good then?

The last call of duty I had would not save the progress no matter what you did.

I even swapped for a new disk, that didnt work, I deleted the saved game and started over, that didnt work.

I even used diffrent gamer profiles, that didnt work, I changed from two player to one player, that didnt work.

My daughter and myself played it like 4 hours one day and all that was lost, you had to go back to the very first mission.

To date, out of the 4 call of duties I have I have finished all of them but that one.

It might even be 5 of them, cant remember.

I think I will trade some games in and see if I can get this one for free, it is $65.00 here in the States.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> So, it looks good then?
> 
> The last call of duty I had would not save the progress no matter what you did.
> 
> ...


it is good Hacks, really good! defo worth it!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Captain Hero said:


> it is good Hacks, really good! defo worth it!


Do you know how hard you are making it for me to stay at work? :cursing:

Now I am ruined for over an hour............ :lol:

The guy at Game SPot said it was the best of all of them so far.

Unlike Halo, that one was one of the worst ones.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

modern warfare was good, world at war was pants, modern warfare 2 is equally as good as the first one.

its got our MW1 clan back together anyway.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

My nephews have been playing this 16 hours a day all week... hope they get bored soon so i can play it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can't seem to be able to play that with my daughter co-op.

Death match is all I can seem to do multi-player.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I can't seem to be able to play that with my daughter co-op.
> 
> Death match is all I can seem to do multi-player.


"Spec Ops" is co op Hacks. Its solid too. You know the final mission of COD4 where you are on an aeroplane and you have to rush through murdering terrorists? All of the spec ops missions are similar to that.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Spec ops reminds me of zombies on world at war,

Overall impressed with the game tbh, well worth the 3 hours queing up haha !


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm getting sick of dieing so much!

Think my trigger finger doesn't work fr some reason, most of the time its like I'm trying to press the button with telekenisis!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

All that matters is Team Deathmatch online  Just awesome. Not even played the single player game yet. lol. Rank 39


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

just finished the single player, very good indeed.

Didn't get all the intelligence thingys though so will need another play through to find all those.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> just finished the single player, very good indeed.
> 
> Didn't get all the intelligence thingys though so will need another play through to find all those.


I hope you didnt wimp out and do anything less than Veteran!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Captain Hero said:


> "Spec Ops" is co op Hacks. Its solid too. You know the final mission of COD4 where you are on an aeroplane and you have to rush through murdering terrorists? All of the spec ops missions are similar to that.


Cant seem to finish the first one with my daughter.

Tried like 4 times now I gave up.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> . lol. Rank 39


jeez,

how many kills have you got to get that rank mate?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

If you have a hacked 360 and play games early, ie before release date you bound to get banned. People just don't listen then wonder why there banned. Also always run your games through abgx and you should be 90% safe online. As for modern warefare all these games are the same. I hate these sort of games. Final Fantasy all the way.


----------



## crchy (Aug 16, 2009)

oh yes cant keep off it level 39 since thurs.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

My mate completed the PC ver. overnight(Tosser!) :cursing:

Boy i'm gunna get pwned online when i get it. :ban:

for all peeps getting, or have got the PC version, ill be setting up an online server soon. :thumb:

Watch this space for game server address......

:thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Cant seem to finish the first one with my daughter.
> 
> Tried like 4 times now I gave up.


Hacks, you mean the bit where the cardboard cutouts pop up at you as you go along? Mate and I did it in 33 seconds last night, but it took a few goes to get that low. Have to do it tactically so you both start running down the course, both took out the first batch, then I ran past the second batch, he took them out so I was ready as soon as the third batch popped up, he got the guy on the stairs, both did the guys at the top of the stairs and then we dropped off the building and ran down either side of the remaining course taking the out as they popped up in front of us.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No the two player co-op where you have to defend against a wave of people.

You are on top of a building and lay clay mines down so they bump them off while you defend and snipe the top of the roofs.

That thing you are talking about was super easy, I blazed through that.

This mission I am talking about resembles the play that the zombies does on call of duty 4


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah we finally managed that on veteran level too, took a bit of thinking about and tactics but we managed it.

Won't post it on here as it might spoil it for some people, but pm me if you want to know how we ended up doing it.

Dan


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> My mate completed the PC ver. overnight(Tosser!) :cursing:


I did it in 5hrs, thought it was sh1t.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

johnathanjames69 - my id add me for a scrap!!!!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

B0WEN86 Xbox 360 add me!

Completed the single player in 5hours but good, all about the online for me though!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok so I've been playing for a few days now and imo for a PC FPS this game has turned out to be a bit of a dissapointment. Too many features have been taken away to make it a massive step up from the original modern warefare. From a console perspective I can imagine it's a good upgrade form the original because you didn't lose any features but for the PC I feel it's somewhat of a watered down console ported game



Nutz01 said:


> for all peeps getting, or have got the PC version, ill be setting up an online server soon. :thumb:
> 
> Watch this space for game server address......
> 
> :thumbup1:


I would be interested in playing on a dedicated server for sure. Not sure how you would do it as the game has to be run through steam and they don't give you an option unlike with some other games on there.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Question

I dont have Xbox live just play on the Xbox for a bit of fun when family out.

Is it worth getting COD2 or does the online play make the game?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Question
> 
> I dont have Xbox live just play on the Xbox for a bit of fun when family out.
> 
> Is it worth getting COD2 or does the online play make the game?


The story is brilliant and single player is well worth just the game itself, also alot of mini games and missions to plough through also!

I have it for pc, but ive been playing single player and the mini games alot more than the online mode lol

Im not much of a gamer myself but it really is worth purchasing


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Question
> 
> I dont have Xbox live just play on the Xbox for a bit of fun when family out.
> 
> Is it worth getting COD2 or does the online play make the game?


Decent gamers are completing the story mode in 4-5hours so i wouldn't buy it solely for that tbh.

Online play is awesome, totally makes the game for me. Great fun, can get good matches going at any time of the day, you rank up, unlock different perks/guns etc... addictive stuff.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive noticed the forums gone quiet since COD 2 came out, also our gym is losing members lmao.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

coldo said:


> Decent gamers are completing the story mode in 4-5hours so i wouldn't buy it solely for that tbh.
> 
> try completing all the special ops on 3* that would keep me occupied for months!!
> 
> Online play is awesome, totally makes the game for me. Great fun, can get good matches going at any time of the day, you rank up, unlock different perks/guns etc... addictive stuff.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> ive noticed the forums gone quiet since COD 2 came out, also our gym is losing members lmao.


My days since tuesday:

7:30am - Wake

8:30am - Work

5:15pm - Gym

6:30pm - COD

1:00am - Bed


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

lmfao!!

You really need to play the game online alot to rank up to get a decent weapon, otherwise your gonna be getting owned by 13 year olds that play it all day. ive nearly put my head thew the computer monitor a few times.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> lmfao!!
> 
> You really need to play the game online alot to rank up to get a decent weapon, otherwise your gonna be getting owned by 13 year olds that play it all day. ive nearly put my head thew the computer monitor a few times.


I was saying to my mates the other day, the ps3 with wireless controllers is bad news for folk like me that get angry at computer games, with the ps2 at least it was still attached to the console so when you flung it, it never went far! PS3 controllers though, throw wunna them badboys and you never know where it will end up! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

coldo said:


> I was saying to my mates the other day, the ps3 with wireless controllers is bad news for folk like me that get angry at computer games, with the ps2 at least it was still attached to the console so when you flung it, it never went far! PS3 controllers though, throw wunna them badboys and you never know where it will end up! :cursing: :laugh:


hahahaha and their not cheap to replace dude!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Question
> 
> I dont have Xbox live just play on the Xbox for a bit of fun when family out.
> 
> Is it worth getting COD2 or does the online play make the game?


see if you can rent it somewhere Tom?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

coldo said:


> My days since tuesday:
> 
> 7:30am - Wake
> 
> ...


Way to nieve chap...

Wake

COD

Work

COD @ lunch

Work

COD @ home

Gym

COD

Bed


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone seen this? watch right at the very end, see how he kills the bloke.

http://poststuff4.entensity.net/111609/flash.php?media=cod6.flv


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

pickle said:


> anyone seen this? watch right at the very end, see how he kills the bloke.
> 
> http://poststuff4.entensity.net/111609/flash.php?media=cod6.flv


no way!! that's an awesome kill


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

- check that out.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i had a good game that day haha.

good 'lucky' kill that


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I bought CODMW2 yesterday for £40 and I don't have anything to play it on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

why? lol true fan!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> why? lol true fan!


Lol, well, here's the story, a few weeks ago my ps3 broke down with yellow light of death WHILST I was in the middle of a game on COD4 on a 5 kill streak may I add! Anyway, after loads of phonecalls and emails later Play.com told me they cannot replace my ps3 or exchange it or fix it, so... I did some research and under the 1979 Sales of Goods Act European Law states any electrical items sold are to have a 5 year minimum gaurantee so I quoted this to play.com so they had to replace it free of charge.

Sent my ps3 off to an engineer to get an engineers report on it, emailed that off to play.com and they credited me with £120 to buy a refurbished ps3 (broken down ps3 that was sent back - second hand) I thought I'm not having that like, so asked the engineer if he could fix my ps3 without losing any data off the hardrive and he says yes at the cost of £75 - which I will use the £120 Play.com credited me with, so basically my ps3 broke, i was given £120 thanks to the sales of goods act and I'm getting it fixed for £75 so I'm £45 up :thumb:

Get my ps3 back this Thursday/Friday even though I won't ever have much time to play it :cursing: stupid silly working hours! Work has me doing 70 hours over 8 days because they are understaffed! :cursing:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

leonface said:


>


I dont get it, why punch walls?

There are more things to life than video games.

Just bought Left 4 Dead 2 yesterday...........lol

Its pretty good.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I dont get it, why punch walls?
> 
> There are more things to life than video games.


 

pmsl

he was clearly very disappointed!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

leonface said:


> pmsl
> 
> he was clearly very disappointed!


Yah, but I could not understand one word he said.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I might even buy the game tbh.......still waiting to beat someone onling on pro evo 10....keep getting whupped......fcuking computer nerds do my nut in... :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I might even buy the game tbh.......still waiting to beat someone onling on pro evo 10....keep getting whupped......fcuking computer nerds do my nut in... :lol:


Excellent...ill play you mate. :bounce:

Tren head is my user name...let me know when you want a game. :beer:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

I've played many games on line but am yet to win a game, if fcat i'm always annhialated. Bottom line is i enjoy playing but havnt got the time to hone my skills like the fvckin nerds that sit glued to the screen for up to 10 hrs a day


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Cant get the hang of this new call of duty online! im absolutely sh1te, will someone who is equally awful add me, my name is blade1806

i need a win lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

leonface said:


>


As soon as the video started and I saw his face I pi$sed myself.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

great game tbf i love hardcore search and destory been ruining my sleep with it tho:| the campaign is sick aswell sick as in good


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

How the fvck is it possible to play 17 hours straight!?!!?? Gimp!!!! :laugh:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> great game tbf i love hardcore search and destory been ruining my sleep with it tho:| the campaign is sick aswell sick as in good


Ah its all about free for all mate!!

just shoot whatever is in your way!!


----------



## nuke123 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quality game all around but especially multiplayer. Check this kill out it will blow your mind!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well he obviously has no life and some serious issues. Will probably try re-enact COD down his local high street soon.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

wow thats some scary sh*t. ive played about 4 hours total since launch. really missing rainbow 6 level of tacticalness, feels like a bit of an arcade game really, still fun tho


----------



## AnthonyL (Dec 4, 2008)

my ps3 log in is antlicko if anybody wants game one night!


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

nuke123 said:


> Quality game all around but especially multiplayer. Check this kill out it will blow your mind!


I already posted this mate. a couple of pages back


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alan87 said:


> Ah its all about free for all mate!!
> 
> just shoot whatever is in your way!!


played that the other day and people just camp too much.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pea head said:


> Excellent...ill play you mate. :bounce:
> 
> Tren head is my user name...let me know when you want a game. :beer:


I will mate...probably tomorrow night....can't remember what my username is on pro evo and I'm in France at the moment catching super hooooooooge fishes... 

Fly home tomorrow


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

multiplayer is ****ing me off now. People just ****ing camp its annoying.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I will mate...probably tomorrow night....can't remember what my username is on pro evo and I'm in France at the moment catching super hooooooooge fishes...
> 
> Fly home tomorrow


More like wrestling with great whites :laugh:

Never thought of asking but im on ps3 btw.

Be out tomorrow after 7.30.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i got it ps3 jimmymac30 im really **** at it on multi player doin well on the main game though. Every time i respawn im just gunned down though! I never played the first one. Just keep practicing i suppose!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pea head said:


> More like wrestling with great whites :laugh:
> 
> Never thought of asking but im on ps3 btw.
> 
> Be out tomorrow after 7.30.


I'm on ps3 also..... 

Had a 31lbs mirror and 26.5lbs mirror......only fished for 2 days and had a new massive tattoo also......

My pal is a tattooist who retired to France and bought a carp lake....He has also bought a shop and tattoos again now, so I get a flight over for 40 odd quid, get free tattoos and free fishing.....


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> i got it ps3 jimmymac30 im really **** at it on multi player doin well on the main game though. Every time i respawn im just gunned down though! I never played the first one. Just keep practicing i suppose!


yeah practice makes perfect bud.


----------

